# PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

hallo!!!  
bin neu hier und hab mal eine Frage:  

ich habe einen MEDION titanium MD 8008 (ALDI-PC)

was wäre hier sinnvoll aufzurüsten? 

hier die daten:

Grafikkarte:
ATI Radeon 9600TX 128MB DDR SDRAM 540 MHz

Arbeitsspeicher:
512 MB DDR 333MHz
(erweiterbar bis max. 2GB)


----------



## mastermaisi777 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!!!
> bin neu hier und hab mal eine Frage:
> 
> ich habe einen MEDION titanium MD 8008 (ALDI-PC)
> ...


hallo und willkommen in der community   

ich würde sagen nein .
wenn du z.b. die grafikkarte austauscht ist der prozessor ( ich nehme an ein Pentium 4 oder ?) zu langsam für die karte .
wenn du den prozessor tauschen willst musst aber alles neukaufen .

wieviel geld hättest du denn zu verfügung ?


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

danke  

ca 500€

und mehr arbeitsspeicher würde das was bringen?
ja ist ein pentium 4

wie schnell ist der prozessor im vergleich zu anderen?
wie ist das mit den 2 duo prozessoren, hat man da die doppelte leistung (z.b. 2 x 2,6 gb = 5,2 GB)??


----------



## pendulum (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> danke
> 
> ca 500€
> 
> ...



Nee, so darfst du das nicht rechnen. Wenn du 2 Lautsprecher mit je 100 Watt nebeneinander stellst, hast du ja auch nicht plötzlich 200 Watt.

2 Kerne können nur (wenn die Anwendungen darauf ausgelegt sind) unter Umständen doppelt so viele Aufgaben gleichzeitig erledigen wie einer. Es bleibt aber dabei, dass beide Kerne je mit 2,6 *GHz* laufen. 

Diese Sache mit dem "addieren" der Leistung (was absoluter Unsinn ist) nutzen windige ebay-Verkäufer gerne mal, um die Unwissenheit der armen nicht-PC-Freaks auszunutzen. Ich find das immer zu lustig, nach der Logik müsste ich nen Schlag von 460 Volt kriegen, wenn ich in 2 Steckdosen gleichzeitig pinkle. 

Aber es ist schon war, dass ein Core 2 Duo z. B. einiges an Mehrleistung schafft als ein Pentium 4, aber das hat auch noch andere Gründe als nur die 2 Kerne (Architektur, Cache etc.)


----------



## Zubunapy (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				pendulum am 17.02.2008 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das immer zu lustig, nach der Logik müsste ich nen Schlag von 460 Volt kriegen, wenn ich in 2 Steckdosen gleichzeitig pinkle.


Wieso? Eine reicht doch! Sind doch zwei Löcher drin 

Zu deinen 500€uronen: ICH würde sie folgendermaßen investieren:

AMD 64 X2 5000+

GigaByte GA-M56S-S3 als Mobo

Gigabyte 8800gt

GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit

Macht zusammen 486 €uronen.

Allerdings müsste dein Netzteil dann einigermaßen gut sein. Ansonsten müsstest du beim RAM sparen.

Entsprechende Alternative:

A-DATA DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 

Dann haste 77€uro für ein ordentliches NT, wie zum Beispiel dem Enermax EG375AX-VE(W)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

vergesst es, der PC ist so nicht aufrüstbar ohne weiteres

das gehäuse ist nett, aber extrem schlecht belüftet

es passen nur microATX-bords rein usw.
das netzteil ist auch nicht gerade als überdiemensioniert zu betrachten 

alle einbaugeräte sind noch IDE

also wenn man da was aufrüstet braucht man auch schnell n neues gehäuse und netzteil

preiswertes gehäuse ist dann sicher das sharkoon rebel 9 economy edition für ca 30 euro, plus ein 420w netzteil in markenqualli, ca 50 euro

macht also 80 euro zu dem kosten die bisher genannt sind, wenn man das so bauen will
zusätzliche gehäuselüfter sollte man auch einplanen, +15 euro

würde eher zu dem 5000+x2 ne hd3850 empfehlen, das spart gute 40 bis 50 euro und dafür kann man den rest hie rnoch mitnehmen udn kommt nur ein bisschen übers budget hinaus

EDIT:
Mainbord muss auch anders gewählt werden wenn die HDD udn die laufwerke mitgenommen werden sollen

ansonsten bietet sich der kauf von SATA brenner und ROM an, dann kann die HDD bleiben,  ist aber ein fauler kompromiss


----------



## knexi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!!!
> bin neu hier und hab mal eine Frage:
> 
> ich habe einen MEDION titanium MD 8008 (ALDI-PC)
> ...






Ich würde gleich einen neuen PC kaufen.


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 17.02.2008 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> vergesst es, der PC ist so nicht aufrüstbar ohne weiteres
> 
> das gehäuse ist nett, aber extrem schlecht belüftet
> 
> ...



Ein Sata-Brenner alleine reicht auch erstmal, die gibt es inzwischen schon ab 25€. Ansonsten würde ich die Komponenten eher bei hardwareversand.de bestellen, da ist alleine der 5000+ Black 19€ billiger. Ich habe mir meinen da auch gerade bestellt  
Als Mainboard würde ich wahlweise ein Biostar TFforce 560 A2+ (habe ich mir geholt) oder ein MSI K9N Neo-F V3 empfehlen, die sind günstig  (ca. 60€) und bieten gutes OC-Potential.


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

danke erstmal für die antworten!  

würde es auch reichen wenn ich nur einen arbeitsspeicher dazu kaufe??

P.S.
mal so am rande, vllt kennt ihr euch da auch aus:
habe zur zeit eine dsl-flatrate bei freenet mit dsl 6000 und eine telefonflat für 30 euro im monat + telekomanschlußgebühr

gibt es da nicht was billigeres wo der telekomanschluß schon drinnen ist???


danke im vorraus für die antworten!!!


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> danke erstmal für die antworten!
> 
> würde es auch reichen wenn ich nur einen arbeitsspeicher dazu kaufe??
> 
> ...



Bei Arcor zahlst Du 30e für alles, inklusive Festnetzflat. 
Etwas mehr Ram schadet auch nicht. Ich habe einige 512er Riegel DDR-400 zu verkaufen, hättest Du Interesse?


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

klar, neu oder gebraucht?
wie groß sind die?
hab nur einen freien platz noch für arbeitsspeicher
was muss man da beachten bei arbeitsspeichernachrüstungen?
auf die mhz oder so oder???


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> klar, neu oder gebraucht?
> wie groß sind die?
> hab nur einen freien platz noch für arbeitsspeicher
> was muss man da beachten bei arbeitsspeichernachrüstungen?
> auf die mhz oder so oder???



Logischerweise gebraucht. Die beiden Corsair-Riegel haben allerdings lebenslange Herstellergarantie. Die Riegel sind jeweils 512MB groß.  Wichtig sind beim Ram die MHz-Zahlen (in dem Fall 400MHz) und die Latenzzeiten (in dem Fall 2,5 (VT) bzw 2 ms(Corsair)).
Evtl. solltest Du auch darauf achten, dass das Mainboard die Riegel unterstützt, bei Markenware ist das allerdings selten problematisch.


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

meine sind aber 333 MHz!?
und wie sieht es preistechnisch aus??
und woher weis ich das was ich für meinen pc brauch?
gibts da n programm oder so`?
kann ich da auch einen 1 gb arbeitsspeicehr rein machen?)


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> meine sind aber 333 MHz!?
> und wie sieht es preistechnisch aus??
> und woher weis ich das was ich für meinen pc brauch?
> gibts da n programm oder so`?
> kann ich da auch einen 1 gb arbeitsspeicehr rein machen?)



400er ist abwärtskompatibel, der läuft dan halt auch mit 333MHz. 
Wenn Du weißt, was Du für ein Mainboard hast, kannst Du normalerweise auf der Seite vom Hersteller gucken, was untersützt wird. Du kannst natürlich auch einen 1GB-Riegel reinmachen. 

Du hast PM.


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

PM?
was ist das??


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> PM?
> was ist das??



PM = Private Message (Private Mitteilung). Da müsste bei Dir irgendwo so ein Briefsymbol sein


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

achso danke 

schau mal kennst du diese seite hier:

http://www.computist.de/shop/

da ist ein 1 gb erweiterung für 91 eus das ist zu teuer oder??


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

also das hier ist das mainboard:

Medion MD5000(MSI MS 6701) Mainboard, Chipsatz: SIS 648, Bios-Version:Award v.6.0PG, max. 2GB RAM, 1 AGP Slot, der aufrüstbar ist

kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben welcher 1gb arbeitsspeicher zu meinem pc da passen würde??

wenn möglich auch nioch günstig natürlich^^


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> also das hier ist das mainboard:
> 
> Medion MD5000(MSI MS 6701) Mainboard, Chipsatz: SIS 648, Bios-Version:Award v.6.0PG, max. 2GB RAM, 1 AGP Slot, der aufrüstbar ist
> 
> ...



91€ ist sehr happig. Für 1GB DDR400 bist Du teilweise schon mit unter 40€ dabei, zB hier.

Edit: Bei diesen Billig-Mainboards bekommt man auch keine guten Support, da muss man es beim Ram drauf ankommen lassen...


----------



## fabst (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

drauf ankommen lassen??


achja ich hab nochwas:
hab 2 bildschirme an meiner grafikkarte angeschlossen (2 mal 22 zoll) (sind 2 vga anschlüße dran) gibt es da irgendein freewareprogramm dafür?
ultramon hatte ich als testversion für 30 tage das war schon nicht schlecht


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 17.02.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> drauf ankommen lassen??
> 
> 
> achja ich hab nochwas:
> ...




Ja, einfach einen Markenriegel (zB MDT, Corsair, was weiß ich) kaufen, einbauen und hoffen dass es läuft. 

Was hast Du denn mit Deinen 2 Monitoren vor?


----------



## fabst (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*

icq und spielen gleichzeitig
wieso?


----------



## SuicideVampire (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PC aufrüsten??? sinnvoll??*



			
				fabst am 18.02.2008 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> icq und spielen gleichzeitig
> wieso?



kA?


----------

